# DAE Resorts Reviews



## jejones3329 (Sep 1, 2007)

? In looking at availability and bonus time there is many weeks for a specific resort in California. Silver Lakes Vacation Club, in doing a google search and looking at reviews I saw very little positive mentioned. If a resort receives poor feedback do you quit accepting them. It seems that dealing with a resort of poor quality would impact negatively on a company. I understand different people prefer different seasons or scenery but certain expectations are universal. Perhaps something has changed since the reviews I read?


----------



## Aldo (Sep 3, 2007)

You have to take a little bad with the good.  If this club gets bad reveiws, at least you can trade into it.

With RCI, the resorts might have great reviews, but you sure as hell don't have the trading power for any of them, you can't go there, no, no, but hey they will RENT them to you and anybody else..what's the sense.

At least with DAE, what you see, is what you can actually get.


----------



## Ask DAE (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello, 

We do listen to our members concerning the condition and quality of service offered at the resorts they have visited. We do stop taking deposits for these resorts in some cases as a result. We want to maintain a strong standard while offering our services to a wide variety of depositors and renting members. It's a delicate balance.

That being said, many resorts have a certain appeal for different reasons to different folks. Silverlakes in particular is definitely out of the way, quiet and simple. Folks also use the weeks to get into the California Mountains or upper desert. Not a whole bunch going on around town.... no phones either. 

We do get a lot of deposits from their members and we have a healthy take up of those weeks today. 

I hope I have effectively answered your question, we do take all feedback from members seriously.


----------

